# Notebooks: Opinion sobre marcas



## pabloc16 (Jul 18, 2008)

Hola a todos, estoy por adquirir un equipo de estos y el tema esta en que no se con que marca quedarme. Si mi bolsillo se presta (  ) pienso comprarme una de marca reconocida y alli es donde entran uds; me gustaria saber que marca tienen o comprarian y por que, sus opiniones sobre temas como por ej calidad, duracion de la bateria, calidad de servicio tecnico  y todo aquello que crean conveniente acotar.

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 18, 2008)

En lo personal me gustan mucho las Dell.. las configuras a tu medida en la pagina y te las mandan por mensajeria en 15 dias... se me descompuso la mia una vez durante garantia, hable y al dia siguiente tenia al tecnico con las piezas de recambio... las baterias tienen buena duracion y sobretodo no te la recargan con software que no usas... solo les ponen windows, los drivers de la computadora y una que otra utileria extra, y te dan el CD para que reinstales la compu cuantas veces quieras....

La otra que te recomiendo es Apple (tambien conocidas como Mac), son mas caras pero como ya usan Intel ya les puedes instalar Windows y corren con ambos sistemas... desafortunadamente son algo caras... pero una vez que las comienzas a usar ya no quieres saber mas de otra computadora...


----------



## pabloc16 (Jul 18, 2008)

ok gracias Chico3001 voy a tener en cuenta tu opinion


----------



## Elvic (Jul 19, 2008)

pues en realidad la marca de la computadora  no es lo importante desde mi punto de vista , porque en realidad las computadoras personales actuales están muy completas se cual sea la marca, el detalle es: que es lo que en verdad se necesita una computadora básica o un sistema muy elevado como para edición de vídeo, juegos 3D, procesamiento de datos nose infinidad de aplicaciones que un usuario común rara ves utilizaría.

Mas bien si uno tiene el gusto por comprase la computadora que este de moda, se la compra al fin de cuentas al cabo de 6 meses lanzaran otra,  con otras características o solamente con un accesorio mas, no lo se.
ahora que si se van por los servicios que ofrecen como garantía, soporte técnico,

si hago la pregunta

Cuantos de los que leen este mensaje han utilizado el soporte técnico de X compañía de computadoras para que les solucione un problema con su maquina _(ya funcionando por supuesto no vaya darse el caso que nueva no encendiera jaja __)_

yo en lo particular pienso que nadie, a menos que sea para conseguir alguna pieza original , pero no para preguntas como: porque no enciende el monitor? o porque el mouse no funciona? etc..

Pero en fin una  lo importante es el usuario sepa cuidar y aprovechar su computadora PC o mac  y seguramente le durara bastantes años, 
aun y cuando en esos pocos años salga software  que ya no sea compatible y por fuerza tengas que actualizar tu sistema..

Pero puedo mencionarte que dell o sony son buenas marcas (o mas conocidas como se quiera interpretar)
aunque dell, no te lo recomendaría del todo, por una mala experiencia que pase. (solo como comentario no va a salir aquí una discusión por esto )  

suerte


----------



## santiago (Jul 19, 2008)

y mira , por experiencia , las sony vaio, no te las recomiendo, (seguramente fue una mala experiencia en un millon, pero bueno), ahora tengo una oliveti, olibook, dual core, que mas que se la banca, hasta los juegos bastante pesaditos, andan de 10, el unico problema es el elevado consumo de bateria en la funcion alto rendimiento, que solucione comprando una bateria de mas duracion, me quedaron las 2 baterias , con lo que la carga me dura 10hs (entre las 2)
de mi consideracion, me quedo con mi confiable olivetti de armado nacional, y el soporte tecnico, y reparaciones , no me puedo quejar, por que los tecnicos, mas que macanudos, saben un monton de lo que hacen


saludos


----------



## pabloc16 (Jul 21, 2008)

Muchas gracias por sus opiniones muchachos, ahora estoy entre las siguientes marcas:  Acer, Toshiba o Bangho. Si alguien tiene una opinion sera bienvenida  
gracias!


----------

